# Microondas recalienta el magnetron



## 00jose001 (Feb 3, 2012)

hola a todos, tengo un problema con un microondas (BGH quick chef -16260), no calentaba, lo desarme le cambie el fusible 5k 0,7a que estaba quemado, por un 5k 0,9a. Cuando lo pongo en funcionamiento calienta, pero pareciera que calienta de mas. 
Lo hago funcionar con el descongelado express 2 veces (seran 5 minutos totales), despues de terminado el descongelado, la chapa que cubre el microondas esta caliente, le saco la chapa, y es el magnetron el que recalento, desde ya gracias por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2012)

ay una mica o tapita de plástico por donde sales las microondas ,revisalo que este limpio


----------

